# What are your Core Beliefs?



## CharlieDowncast (Feb 21, 2014)

"Absolute beliefs about yourself, others and the world."


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

What people think of me determines my self worth

If people reject me its horrible


I must be perfect for people to accept me


Anxiety and fear equals weakness


I cant handle rejection and or criticism


those are some of the schemas to name a few


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

Get money or die trying.


----------



## hypestyle (Nov 12, 2003)

That depends. How do you assess your core beliefs?


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

D.B.A.D.
"Don't Be A D*ck" a motto to live by.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Get money and try to survive.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

MBwelder said:


> D.B.A.D.
> "Don't Be A D*ck" a motto to live by.


I guess that could work.

Here are mine.

I am millenniummanly.
Millenniumman75 is SASsy.
I am 40 and fabulous.
Therefore I am 40, fabulous, millenniummanly, and SASsy.

Praise to the J-man for making it all possible.


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

I try to be a good, upstanding human being, but understand that I often don't succeed in this endeavor. Confusion and fogginess cloud most of my existence leading me to question who exactly I might be and if I will be able to create a strong purpose for myself in life. I want to help improve the lives of others along with my own but anxiety cripples my efforts to improve anything. The three things I love most in this world are my friend, my family, and my country. As for others, I don't believe that humans are inherently good or bad, just human. You will have those who do horrific things and those who are selfless and strive only to improve the lives of others but most will be a mix. 

Life in this world is beautiful, even when it's terrible. It's something I wouldn't trade for nothing.

I think Thomas Paine nicely sums up the basic philosophy which I try to live by: "I believe in one God, and no more; and I hope for happiness beyond this life. I believe in the equality of man; and I believe that religious duties consist in doing justice, loving mercy, and endeavoring to make our fellow-creatures happy."


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

WWNMD what would nicki minaj do


----------



## Fey (Nov 4, 2014)

My truth doesn't mean it's right. Keep learning.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

gopherinferno said:


> WWNMD what would nicki minaj do


She'd snap at Miley. :we


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

I think people here are misunderstanding what your "core beliefs" are.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm a libertarian so my core belief is in self-ownership and property rights. You own yourself and should be able to do whatever you want to yourself -- use any drugs, terminate your life at will, abortion rights, defend yourself (with deadly force if necessary).

So many on the Left chant "My body, my choice," but oddly they can't generalize that concept to include the right to use any drugs your wish nor doctor assisted suicide. They fail to see the illogic of their position that oddly only applies to terminating a fetus.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## knowlife (May 11, 2011)

Everybody thinks Im a loser and weird cause Im in my 30s and dont drive
Everbody loves a obnoxious, loud, show offy jerk. especially women
Money equals happiness
I wouldnt be bipolar of have anxiety issues if I was rich
My mother loves my sister more


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm a very big believer in karma. I've seen it played out too many times to not believe that it exists, sometimes in somewhat ironic, very strange and often really hilarious ways.

First impressions, good looks, high cheekbones, and an immaculate, perfect complexion, the color of your eyes, the confidence (or lack thereof) that comes through in the first thirty seconds of a conversation, how "hot" you are, the clothes you wear and the car you drive....all these things matter. I didn't say it was right. I just said they matter. Unfortunately that's just the way a lot of the world works.

I've found that awesome, mind-blowing sex is surprisingly easy to find once you realize that the opposite sex often just wants....well....awesome, mind-blowing sex also. Once you learn how to play well with others, it's really not all that hard. Relationships, however, are not. Relationships are a *****. Sex is pretty easy, relationships are pretty impossible.

Kids grow up fast. In the blink of an eye. One minute your changing diapers, helping them learn to walk, picking them up from daycare, reading to them. The next minute they're talking about dating and driver's licenses and prom. It's really heart-breaking.

The decisions you make now will have consequences that might affect you for the rest of your life.

When you are on your deathbed, you will not be wishing that you had stayed at the office longer, and gotten promoted sooner, and earned more. You will be wishing that you spent more time with your family. With your kids. With your loved ones.

Words can really hurt. And no matter how hard you try, no matter how many times you say your sorry and beg forgiveness, you can't take them back.

Forgiving the people that have hurt you the most might be the most important gift you ever give yourself.

Your children learn from watching what you do, not so much from what you say.

My parents spoil my kids (and me sometimes) rotten. But some of the best memories my kids and I have together were really weird, unplanned, really spur of the moment crazy things we did. Where we laughed until our sides hurt. We had a couple of those moments this weekend.

I have tons more but that's probably more than enough for now lol.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

> Well, I believe in the soul, the c0ck, the pssy, the small of a woman's back, the hanging curve ball, high fiber, good scotch, that the novels of Susan Sontag are self-indulgent, overrated crap. I believe Lee Harvey Oswald acted alone. I believe there ought to be a constitutional amendment outlawing Astroturf and the designated hitter. I believe in the sweet spot, soft-core pornography, opening your presents Christmas morning rather than Christmas Eve and I believe in long, slow, deep, soft, wet kisses that last three days.


I might have borrowed...a bit.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

The more you know, the more you don't know.. Sounds like a cop-out huh?


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

KyleInSTL said:


> I might have borrowed...a bit.


Hehehe...quoted for mthrfqing truth.

Except for the designated hitter. That is one of the most awesome movies ever made, btw.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

TenYears said:


> Hehehe...quoted for mthrfqing truth.
> 
> Except for the designated hitter. That is one of the most awesome movies ever made, btw.


Yeah, why improve on perfection? I'll call it an homage.


----------



## odetoanoddity (Aug 5, 2015)

"I'm not good enough"

This core belief has dictated my reality for too long. It's the reason behind the constant avoidance and fear.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I believe apple cores should be disposed of before they start to turn brown. I don't know that there's anything particularly bad about having this happen but it looks really gross.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I believe apple cores should be disposed of before they start to turn brown. I don't know that there's anything particularly bad about having this happen but it looks really gross.


hahaha


----------



## MondKrabbe (Sep 7, 2015)

CopadoMexicano said:


> What people think of me determines my self worth
> 
> If people reject me its horrible
> 
> ...


10 outta f***ing 10


----------



## Helixa (Feb 1, 2015)

I'm **** in my own little special way.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Sin said:


> "It would be better if there were nothing. Since there is more pain than pleasure on earth, every satisfaction is only transitory, creating new desires and new distresses, and the agony of the devoured animal is always far greater than the pleasure of the devourer"
> 
> ^


It's funny you say this because i was thinking the exact same thing today.


----------



## VanDamme (Jun 8, 2004)

Learn you life lessons and complete your life tasks.


----------



## Adversid (Mar 21, 2013)

I do believe the Earth has a core, and it is very hot. I also believe it is underground. Now call me insane, I dare you.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

hypestyle said:


> That depends. How do you assess your core beliefs?


During a CBT course we were told that if something happens that makes you feel devastated, then that means your core belief has apparently been validated.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I am disgusting. 
People are repulsed by me.
People would rather they didn't have to see or interact with me.
Society as a whole would prefer that I didn't exist. 
My family are ashamed by me and wish I had never been born.
My family secretely want me to die, they would act sad if I did, but be relieved.
I am an evil person who has committed unforgiveable acts.
I am quite sure that I'm going to Hell when I die.
God is disappointed with me and wants me to pay for my sins. 
I am incapable of good.


----------



## Beast And The Harlot (Jun 14, 2015)

What are "Core Beliefs"?


----------



## klavak91 (Oct 13, 2015)

MBwelder said:


> D.B.A.D.
> "Don't Be A D*ck" a motto to live by.


I think a lot of people missed the day that motto was created haha


----------



## klavak91 (Oct 13, 2015)

Love hard, live your personal best, and fail often. That's how you experience life to its fullest, and because I literally just thought of this, I think that's what I'm going to call my motto now.

The core beliefs though are strange, because I'm such a hypocritical person... (As an example of hypocrisy) I enjoy feeling super inspired and full of blooming happy emotions because I don't feel that often, and then when I realize I'm feeling that way, I get irritated at myself for feeling that way because it usually ends up spiraling into sadness when I realize that it won't last long, and I particularly get irritated at people that are always super heart-on-sleeve obvious about their emotions. And I could get into the psychological aspects of self analysis and junk, but this isn't the place for that  But as a dear friend of mine stated recently when I brought this up, we as people are allowed a certain amount of hypocrisy, due to imperfections.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

I'm a born loser and I deserve every ounce of pain that comes to me.


----------



## Hylar (Jul 15, 2014)

Sin said:


> "It would be better if there were nothing. Since there is more pain than pleasure on earth, every satisfaction is only transitory, creating new desires and new distresses, and the agony of the devoured animal is always far greater than the pleasure of the devourer"
> 
> ^


This is very good! But it's just a starting point and you should move on from here. Ask this question: "So why do I exist?" And really get into the depths of it.

As for my core beliefs:
Try to be accepting and understanding, do my best, work hard, and not bother too much about what others might think.


----------



## IAmBreakingOut (Oct 12, 2015)

LostInReverie said:


> I am disgusting.
> People are repulsed by me.
> People would rather they didn't have to see or interact with me.
> Society as a whole would prefer that I didn't exist.
> ...


Sorry. I wouldn't have guessed any of that from your avatar.

Most conceptions of God are either Just (in which case, a full life lived charitably should more than balance the odds) or Forgiving (in which case, asking for forgiveness is enough.) I'm more pragmatic than spiritual. I've made some poor choices. I apologized and resolved to do better. Dwelling on my past wouldn't help anyone.


----------



## IAmBreakingOut (Oct 12, 2015)

I'm as good or bad as the next person, and so should be able to claim a fair share of friendship, love, and happiness. Social skills, like any other skill, can be improved with education and practice.


----------

